# 50+ used boats for sale



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

I want the Super Hero, what's the deal with out of town purchase? Can I buy now and pick up later?


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

Just give em a call. They open up @ 9:00 am but I'm sure they be a little early. I was there around 5:30 and the Super Hero was still there. I priced it @ $600. Its been down Gore and Bailey a few times but hasn't been creeked hard. It does have the usual scratches, is black in color, and has a plenty of life left in her. Its missing one of the original thigh pads that was replaced w/ a generous piece of 1" foam.
Good luck!


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes, you can buy now and pick up a few days later if needed.
I will want to get you some photos so you know exactly what you are buying since the boats are not ours and all sales are final. Sounds like the boat's owner is on here so there is a bit of background on it.
Send me an email address & I will get you some pics first thing in the am.
-Sean


----------



## smurphy (Jun 12, 2007)

Very interested in the medium Ammo. Not able to get up there this weekend. Any way to tell me a bit about it...cost, condition, etc. thanks
scott 720-388-9575


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

buy my boat!


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*Photos on way!*

I'm getting together some pictures for everyone who contacted us last night now. I grouped some boats together to be able to get them out to you faster.
They will be coming in a minute or two to your emails.
-Sean


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

I didn't have an email address to send the Ammo & Super Hero shots to.
I put some pics on here:
https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/fbx/?set=a.2007978521411.2120163.1302141648


----------



## Jpleonhard (May 9, 2007)

How much for the fuse 56? Any pics for that?


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*sold*

Sorry, the fuse is gone.
Let me know if you want pics of anything else.


----------



## tigerty (May 13, 2008)

Is there a site I can go to or can you send me prices for what is left? Looking for multiple cheap kayaks for easier runs but am not seeing anything in the used gear section on your site. Thanks!


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*Some Photos*

I just took some photos of what is left this morning.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Alpi...x/?set=a.10150163103630863.291933.44466145862
Let me know if anything catches your eye and I can get you a price and some closer photos.
Lots of cheaper older boats left in the $150- $250 range. You can have that purple Pirouette for $30.

Almost all of these boats are other people's so they will be here today and gone by about 4pm.

Thanks.


----------

